# Elgin twin bar count



## npence (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought it would be interesting to see how many twin bars are out there any model. Please post pics of the ones you have in your collection here is mine.


----------



## then8j (Nov 8, 2011)

Good idea. It's my second favorite bike. I would love to see more pictures of them.

I started off with one that I restored, but somehow I ended up with enough parts left over to build another one... Funny how that happens




Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Elgin twinbar by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 8, 2011)

*I've got one*

'38 Twin 20 restored


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 8, 2011)

According to Phil, this is a 1940, first year for blue and first year for reverse paint fenders.  Made by Westfield.
It is on Allstates now and has the rear lens.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 8, 2011)

*I've had 6*

One 60project, one twinn light model three with basic shrouds and one without a shroud. Cool bikes!


----------



## Lomilojoe (Nov 8, 2011)

My '38 Twinbar 20 with prewar Torrington bars and "super" XL custom seat post! I'm 6'7" and I ride it!


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 8, 2011)

i know of one that is hiding and prob wont come out for years


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 9, 2011)

*Twin-60*

A couple of pics of my Twin-60


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 9, 2011)

wow that is a beautiful bike!!
Darcie


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 9, 2011)

Count me in on the "project to to someday" list...Twin 20 hanging from the rafters...someday


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 9, 2011)

Kind of wish I still had this one. Definently the coolest balloon tire bike I have owned. Matt


----------



## slick (Nov 9, 2011)

z-bikes said:


> A couple of pics of my Twin-60




   That right there is my DREAM bike besides an Aerocycle. When I sell my house or win the lotto I will hit you up. Drop dead gorgeous bike!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree with Slick, WOWZERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 10, 2011)

*Blue paint*



scrubbinrims said:


> According to Phil, this is a 1940, first year for blue and first year for reverse paint fenders.  Made by Westfield.
> It is on Allstates now and has the rear lens.
> View attachment 30787




Hey Scrubbin,

Can you tell me what colour the blue is? By that I mean is it a flat blue, or metallic in any way? I have a blue and white Twin 40 but the blue seems repainted. I'll post pics soon.

thanks.... Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 10, 2011)

*Z-bikes.......... Wow......*

I am in awe..... that twin 60 is unbelievable..... i have two but that is bicycle poetry.

First on i just got a few months ago, gonna work on it this winter.

The blue one i've a had a few years and is mostly refurbished. Still gathering a few parts. I MAY completely redo that one. Or I may just complete it and ride it as is.

Wayne

Here are mine.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Twin-Bar Blue*



MaxGlide said:


> Hey Scrubbin,
> 
> Can you tell me what colour the blue is? By that I mean is it a flat blue, or metallic in any way? I have a blue and white Twin 40 but the blue seems repainted. I'll post pics soon.
> 
> thanks.... Wayne




*Twin-Bar Blue*

This is a note regarding the original blue paint on Chris’s bike. I have quite a bit of information and speculation I have recorded over time about these bikes and the interest in them on this site and the timeliness of this thread makes this a good time for me to begin to “unload” 

The bike is a Westfield built Twin-Bar and sports original paint, which is a medium metallic or “opalescent” blue. While I initially dated it as a 1940 model for several reasons, my current thoughts are that it may be later than that. Fortunately, these bikes also use the same Westfield Manufacturing serial number system that is posted on Mr. Columbia’s site so the build date of the frame can be determined. (With the upcoming printing of information on Murray-Ohio serial numbers, it may soon be possible to pin those variants down to a build date with more certainty.) Unfortunately, they couldn’t stamp the number in the usual location so they stamped it along one of the lower loop tubes near the crank hanger. Because of this, the numbers are small and can be hard to read

*Gay as Spring *

Beginning in the Spring Summer 1940 catalog Sears offered the 4-Star bike in three new “Gay as Spring” color combinations, which featured colored frames with contrasting white fenders and battery pods. Those colors were Black, Maroon, and Blue. 

Judging by the bikes that have surfaced in, or at least bearing a smidgen of, original paint; it seems that Maroon was the most popular of those colors, followed by black, with blue lagging behind. Although black can be formulated a number of ways, it is often the color that is least accused of being “off hue” in restorations. It is also the only color of the three that was not referenced to a color plate in the catalog color graph that consumers could consult before making a choice.

Both Maroon and Blue were referenced with color numbers and those numbers were different for the last offering in 41/42 than they were in the preceding two catalogs.

*1940/1941 *
Black/White
Dark Blue 621/White
Maroon 269/White

*1941 *
Black/White
Dark Blue 621/White
Maroon 269/White

*1941/1942 *
Black/White
Teal Blue 613/White
Maroon 366/White

It is possible that the colors on the charts (virtually useless as they were printed in small rectangles on catalog newsprint) were re-ordered and given different number and the numbers, though different, are still referring to the exact same colors. It is also possible that the colors were changed at that time and the numbers were changed to indicate that.

While Maroon is still Maroon, Dark Blue has changed to Teal Blue, which also may indicate a different blue was used on late Twin-Bars.

The other mystery factor is that with these bikes being built, painted and assembled by two different manufacturers in two separate factories, were all the listed colors used by both factories and if they were, were the colors identical in hue and chemical formulation? Even if they were chosen to match initially, it is possible that with different formulations they could turn to very different colors over time.

In conclusion, the serial number (if readable) on Chris’s bike can be used to date the frame. It will be interesting as to where that date places it’s build compared to the biannual catalogs and their descriptions of available blues. It is also possible that the blue on Chris’s bike is a color that was not available on Murray built Twin-Bars which may have used a different blue or not been available in blue at all. 

I am also sure that I am not the only person that would be interested in seeing pictures of any other original paint Blue Twin-Bars especially if they prove that an earlier, darker, and perhaps non-metallic blue was offered.


----------



## Twinbar (Nov 10, 2011)

*Restored Twin 20 by Cycle Art*

Restored Twin 20 by Cycle Art.  The two tone my not be entirely correct for a Twin 20 but it looks great.


----------



## Princeton (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's mine. I've only got 2/3rds of a headshroud,if any body can help me out.I'm missing the center section. Love to see other twinbars,keep this thread going!  Thanks, Princeton


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 11, 2011)

*Front Fender Lengths*

Moved to another thread.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone posted a twinbar frame thread a while ago showing differences between Mercury and Columbia versions. I couldn't find it.

Does anyone know who reproduces the Twin 60 Headlight Lenses?


----------



## Sean (Nov 11, 2011)

If the weather holds out I'll try and get a pic of mine in here too. 

If anyone has a nice headset nut for sale I could use one,, mines pretty beat and rusty. 

Also, any recomendations on a formula for the correct shade of maroon?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 11, 2011)

Phil,

I think you had said my blue 4-star was 40 or later, so I misquoted you somewhat, my apologies.

To help the cause, I pulled it from the stacks and flipped it over, but after removing the kickstand to get a better look, the bolt fell down into the crankpod, so I just walked away from it shaking my head...but I will post a SN over the weekend.  It looks as the number is stamped under the crank hanger before the twin tubes were welded on and impossible to read without a focussed flashlight in the nooks.

I also took a close up pic of a nice section of the blue from the shroud.

Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 11, 2011)

Sean said:


> If the weather holds out I'll try and get a pic of mine in here too.
> 
> If anyone has a nice headset nut for sale I could use one,, mines pretty beat and rusty.
> 
> Also, any recomendations on a formula for the correct shade of maroon?




I've been working on the shades of red for a while now, I'm picky about them. Aside from the Elgin paint numbers referenced above actually matching a modern, known code/mix it's kind of up to us to make it up. One that I think looks really good and I'm going to the paint shop to look at in person is this Dupont Centari RS384A (1/2 pint is $30 + $15 for reducer + $10 for hardener). Redline 1968 is using the shade on his Mercury Pacemaker build here...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19204-mercury-pace-maker-project


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 11, 2011)

I’m of two minds. There is a lot to be said for keeping all the information on a specific subject in one thread but since Npence’s initial post was to build a photo album of Twin-Bars I don’t want to dilute that too much by pouring a lot of textplantions into the middle of this thread, I am starting a splinter thread for Twinformation separately for discussion of the history of and variations on the model.

That thread is here:









						Twin-Formation: Elgin Twinbar Details | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I’m starting this thread as a posting area for information on and discussion of the history of the Sears Elgin Twin-Bar models. I have observed and gathered a lot of information on them and I hope that sharing that information and bringing up observations and questions about Twin-Bars will widen...




					thecabe.com
				




In direct response to the notion of a twin-count question, I am currently responsible for harboring the remains of seven Twin-Bars counting by frames. At the one extreme, two of those frames are practically beyond repair and at the other; three of them came to me as fairly complete bicycles. 

Of the seven, three are Westfield built and four are Murray-Ohio built. One is a 20, four were 4-Stars, leaving two that did not come with enough parts to discern their original build. 

And…. Chris, thanks for flipping your bike for a serial number, I don’t think you necessarily misquoted my estimated date for your bike as much as my guess at when it was made has broadened from when we talked about it. The serial number on my Westfield Twin-Bar is stamped in one of the main tubes near the bottom bracket but they may have later moved the stamping. I’ll post my serial number later.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok here's mine, absent several key parts but I've since remedied that problem. Resto to begin this winter, will detail in an upcoming thread in the new restoration forum.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 11, 2011)

*Is there a correct seatpost position?*

It is my understanding that the longer portion of the post was designed to be horizontal, but the vast majority of folks have it vertical, which can often extend into the lower space.
This might be a minor detail, but is there a correct seatpost position?
Chris


----------



## JOEL (Nov 12, 2011)

Turning the seat mast backwards gives you a bit more leg room. With the seat mast forward the saddle is right over the crank.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

> Is there a correct seatpost position?




http://www.google.com/patents?id=JYFLAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=bicycle+ininventorempsey&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=2#v=onepage&q&f=false

Looking at this designers rendering, the seat post is positioned so that it would not violate the aesthetics of the cantilever. Also because of the Twinbar's long wheel base, turning the seat post in this direction "shortens" the bike's geometry to accommodate the legs of a child.


----------



## chitown (Nov 13, 2011)

*crazy link*

Fordsnake:

Hey how did that smile face get in that link???  too funny. Looks like the colon combined with the "D" in Dempsey is interpreted as a Big Grin...and yet the link is maintained.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah, it's weird.


----------



## twjensen (Nov 14, 2011)

computer speak= somebody has a font program and or made the letter "D" recognized as a ..simple if you have the time..cleaver at the least.


----------



## Sean (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are a few pics of my twin. I know the lights are not right but...


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 19, 2011)

*restored elgin twin*

here's my restored 20? 30? 40?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 20, 2011)

Is anyone reproducing the rack and battery box?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, I don't have this bike anymore but this what I came up with for the teal Blue (non-metallic) for 40-41. When I purchased this bike I thought is was brown but it was just very faded. I pulled off the bottom bracket shroud and cleaned half of it and the paint looked like new so I had it custom color matched, there are two thumb size spots on the shroud that are the new paint and you can not see them. I do have a quart of this paint and was planning on painting something so they could use their camera to get the numbers but I haven't got that far yet.






I also recently picked up this early Elgin and it seems to be the same color. Do you think they might have recycled a earlier color.


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe that I have seen Jerry Peters at Chestnut Hollow selling these on Ebay in the past. 
Someone here should have the contact info or check Ebay for seller name 33KONG.
JOSH


lobsterboyx said:


> Is anyone reproducing the rack and battery box?


----------



## 55tbird (Dec 3, 2011)

*Just finished my 4 Star Deluxe*

Here's some completed pictures of my latest project. This started its life as the bike pictured by MBlue6 in thread #11. Special thanks to cabe members "MBlue6" , "Rustyspokes" and "ace" for all their help in rounding up these parts. Just need to find some original headlights. Enjoy the pictures.  Mike


----------



## MBlue6 (Dec 26, 2011)

55tbird said:


> Here's some completed pictures of my latest project. This started its life as the bike pictured by MBlue6 in thread #11. Special thanks to cabe members "MBlue6" , "Rustyspokes" and "ace" for all their help in rounding up these parts. Just need to find some original headlights. Enjoy the pictures.  Mike




Mike you did a great job on the restoration.  It is always nice to see a bike I found put back to where it should be. I only wish the bike looked like that when I found it. Then I might have had to keep it.  Nice job, Matt


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 29, 2011)

I hate you all! LOL! Really, really sweet bikes! BTW, I hate you all!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's some pics of a Twin 60 I got from the original owners nephew ..thats him in the old pic. I think this was around 1990


----------



## popawheelie (Dec 29, 2011)

*Cool seat there, I'd like to join the group.*

Wow, that is a great looking bike. Like the Leaf spring seat......I've seen them on Bluebirds too, right?

Well, I finally joined the Elgin Twin Bar club on Dec. 24th 2011 with my purchase of the red




 Twin Bar 20 shown here. I sure hope I've uploaded the photos off of Ebay correctly.....I wish to know, is the Wide ChainGuard common & Correct for this Twin 20? I haven't seen it on another 20, and I have zero experience with Twin bars up till now. In your opinions, what do I need to do to make this bike complete? Any items missing etc.? Bob U. lives 2 miles away, so a restored seat is in the near future.
Thanks ahead of time,
Mike Siddons


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 30, 2011)

*Here's another one...*

Can I join the club? ...I'm "gay as spring"!


----------



## then8j (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you buy that from north Dakota? If you did then getting it for under $1200 is a great score! Do you have any delivered pictures?


----------



## then8j (Dec 30, 2011)

popawheelie said:


> Wow, that is a great looking bike. Like the Leaf spring seat......I've seen them on Bluebirds too, right?
> 
> Well, I finally joined the Elgin Twin Bar club on Dec. 24th 2011 with my purchase of the redView attachment 35894View attachment 35895 Twin Bar 20 shown here. I sure hope I've uploaded the photos off of Ebay correctly.....I wish to know, is the Wide ChainGuard common & Correct for this Twin 20? I haven't seen it on another 20, and I have zero experience with Twin bars up till now. In your opinions, what do I need to do to make this bike complete? Any items missing etc.? Bob U. lives 2 miles away, so a restored seat is in the near future.
> Thanks ahead of time,
> Mike Siddons



Well there are a few threads about this bike here on the cabe. It's a 53 anniversary bike.



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 30, 2011)

RE: "Gay as Spring"



then8j said:


> Did you buy that from north Dakota? If you did then getting it for under $1200 is a great score! Do you have any delivered pictures?




I did buy it on ebay out of ND.  I felt pretty good about it as I was prepared to go higher.  It just arrived yesterday; everything but the grips is original.  No new pics as it is still just a box-o-parts.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 30, 2011)

As a club member, I may be willing to sell you a rear fender stimsonite reflector that's missing.
However, you have to go through the pledge process (cleaning, regreasing the bike, studying the wiring, repostioning the seatpost) in advance.
And no..."Gay as Spring" is not the creed.
Chris


----------



## popawheelie (Dec 30, 2011)

*My bike in an ad*



then8j said:


> Well there are a few threads about this bike here on the cabe. It's a 53 anniversary bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by then8j, on Flickr




Thanks so much for the original ad. I see my bike did come with the large Chain guard. No do dads on the bike, so I've gotta figure out what additional things are "appropriate". I do want to add the double headlights like on the 30's-60's.........ah, such blastfamy!

Thanks again for answering my question....very helpful.

Michael Siddons


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2012)

*53rd Anniversary Sale 1939 Elgin Twin Bar*



popawheelie said:


> Wow, that is a great looking bike. Like the Leaf spring seat......I've seen them on Bluebirds too, right?
> 
> Well, I finally joined the Elgin Twin Bar club on Dec. 24th 2011 with my purchase of the redView attachment 35894View attachment 35895 Twin Bar 20 shown here. I sure hope I've uploaded the photos off of Ebay correctly.....I wish to know, is the Wide ChainGuard common & Correct for this Twin 20? I haven't seen it on another 20, and I have zero experience with Twin bars up till now. In your opinions, what do I need to do to make this bike complete? Any items missing etc.? Bob U. lives 2 miles away, so a restored seat is in the near future.
> Thanks ahead of time,
> Mike Siddons





Ultra Cool Bike Mike,
If your looking to identify what is correct, may I suggest...since the bike has been repainted, look to find the Serial # and confirm the production date to 1939.  Notice the headlight in the ad, is that the same on your bike? Torrington 8's would be the correct pedals. Can't tell exactly, your bike looks to be a Murray made like the ad sample. 

 Attatched for reference:  Pre-teardown pics of a bike I've been researching and working on. 1939 Westfield Made, original finish,  I'm still gathering the missing correct parts for my bike and came up with an extra Delta fender light I would sell if your interested.

Does anyone have a nice set of original grips to sell ????


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jan 2, 2012)

anyone have a close up shot of how the brake arm attaches?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> anyone have a close up shot of how the brake arm attaches?




Is this what your looking for?  Hope it helps.


----------



## popawheelie (Jan 4, 2012)

*Delta Fender Light....you say you have one?*



Balloontyre said:


> Ultra Cool Bike Mike,
> If your looking to identify what is correct, may I suggest...since the bike has been repainted, look to find the Serial # and confirm the production date to 1939.  Notice the headlight in the ad, is that the same on your bike? Torrington 8's would be the correct pedals. Can't tell exactly, your bike looks to be a Murray made like the ad sample.
> 
> Attatched for reference:  Pre-teardown pics of a bike I've been researching and working on. 1939 Westfield Made, original finish,  I'm still gathering the missing correct parts for my bike and came up with an extra Delta fender light I would sell if your interested.
> ...




  Hi there, I sent you a pm two days ago and just checking to see if you are on the site tonight. I may be interested in the delta light....is it just like the one in the attachment I'm including? Price?
  Also, what should I expect to pay for a pair of Torrington 8's in moderate condition? I've not seen them, are they crazy $? What's the difference between them and Torrington 10's?
thanks, hope to hear from you,
Mike Siddons my.ironwork@verizon.net


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 20, 2012)

*Need pics reference for builds I'm doing.*

Hi All.... working on my Twin Bars and would love a few pics (or input) on  a few things I'm working on.

First is a pic of the battery and horn holder in the rear rack of a Twin 40 and just exactly how both mount inside the pod at the back. I think mine is complete but would be nice to see how it goes together.

Second is the  point where the full, gothic chain guard edges by the rear fender (where the fender is moulded to allow the chain to run by). It seems like the chain guard should tuck into the fender curve but mine doesn't seem to want to slide into place and there only so much I can move it around. Any input would be appreciated. 

Cheers...... Wayne


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2012)

MaxGlide said:


> Second is the  point where the full, gothic chain guard edges by the rear fender (where the fender is moulded to allow the chain to run by). It seems like the chain guard should tuck into the fender curve but mine doesn't seem to want to slide into place and there only so much I can move it around. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers...... Wayne




Is this the angle your looking for?


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 20, 2012)

*That's it!*

Yeah that's it.... right where the guard meets the fender...... The guard seems to tuck in there nicely.Iis your fender cut out or does it fit nicely with the shape the fender is moulded to allow chain to pass?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Feb 20, 2012)

my Twin 30.5





thanks to Fltwd57 and MartyW


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 21, 2012)

*fender and chain guard*



MaxGlide said:


> Yeah that's it.... right where the guard meets the fender...... The guard seems to tuck in there nicely.Iis your fender cut out or does it fit nicely with the shape the fender is moulded to allow chain to pass?




My bike is fully torn down at the moment, but as I remember everything was very tight and fit together nicely without any gaps or force. You can see in the fender pic where the chain rubbed it a little over time.


Was your bike originally equiped with a gothic guard? There are non twinbar gothic guards also, I think the difference is in the guards is how they mount to the downtube, i'm not 100% on that


----------



## twjensen (Feb 21, 2012)

*Throw my name in the hat*

I guess now I can list here now too.
Nothing fancy, bought it from a estate liquidator, looks to be restored, nice and clean..


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the pics..... now anyone have one of the inside of the battery pod and how the battery and horn go in there?

Wayner


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 21, 2012)

*Murray or Westfield*



MaxGlide said:


> Thanks for the pics..... now anyone have one of the inside of the battery pod and how the battery and horn go in there?
> 
> Wayner




Wayner,
I can't help with the pod. Another thing about the fender/guard there may be differences in the set up between the two different manufacturers. The pics I posted are a Westfield bike,
Later


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes by researching pics online I see that sometimes the Gothic fender rested inside the curve of the frame and that on some models it bolts past the curve and nearer the drop outs. My chain guard definitely needs to go inside the arc, it is not long enough to reach further.

As mentioned, I think the pod I have is complete but I am not sure how the battery and horn mount. I could jimmy it together but trying to do it right. I know it's a hassle but any input us appreciated.

Wayne


----------



## then8j (Feb 22, 2012)

Does this help out? I collected this picture a year ago.....
The one on my bikes both are completely rusted away.....





Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 22, 2012)

*That's great!*

This helps greatly! Makes sense that the horn mounts at the back where the vents are in the pod. I should be able to compare this to what I have and get it together.

thanks so much!

The input on the fender helps a lot as well.... thanks everyone!

Wayne


----------



## Twinbar (Feb 23, 2012)

*another inside horn pic*

Found this in my archive


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 24, 2012)

*Excellent!!*

The more angles the better!!

Thanks.... Wayne


----------



## richtrix (Feb 29, 2012)

*My 39-20*

Here's my 1939......it's been loved a lot but I like'em that way.


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 29, 2012)

*Anyone have a horn?*

Alright then..... anyone have a horn unit like the one pictured above? It seems different from any of the other deltas I've seen. It looks like it has a longer barrel. 

Anyway, if anyone has one I'm interested.

Thx .... Wayne


----------



## RJWess (Mar 1, 2012)

*4 star*

Add one more to the count.


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 10, 2012)

*TWin 40 and the gothic chain guard*

Does anyone know if the 4 star/Twin 40 ever came with, or had the option of having,f the gothic chain guard on it or has it always been the simpler "hockey stick" chain guard as seen on every Twin 40 in this thread?

Would it be "wrong" to put the gothic guard on the Twin 40? I have one and wondering what is most "correct"

thanks.... Wayne


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are my two I dragged up north


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a nice Twin 20.
Great bikes!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 11, 2012)

*twin formation*



MaxGlide said:


> Does anyone know if the 4 star/Twin 40 ever came with, or had the option of having,f the gothic chain guard on it or has it always been the simpler "hockey stick" chain guard as seen on every Twin 40 in this thread?
> 
> Would it be "wrong" to put the gothic guard on the Twin 40? I have one and wondering what is most "correct"
> 
> thanks.... Wayne




Did you see this thread? Great info, I'm unaware of the 40 having a gothic guard option.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19808-Twin-Formation/page2


----------



## Twinbar (Mar 11, 2012)

*Twin 40 guard*

The twin 40 would have a chrome plated hockey stick chain guard.  A gothic guard like the Twinbar tank could be added over the counter as a substitution or option after the purchase of the bike.  These typically where chrome plated as well.  This brown Twin 40 is about as original preserved as you will find bought from the original owner in her 90's.


----------



## Danimal (Apr 17, 2012)

Can somebody perhaps post some close up photos of the joints for both the headtube and bottom bracket areas? I have a frame like #1 or #2 below. The headtube has had work in the past, but I'm not sure how the BB should look. Some welds look pretty sloppy. I could use some pics to help me figure out where my bike has been repaired. Thanks.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd like to add my thanks to those who have contributed to the thread. this has worked to solidify the Twin as my dream bike. 
thanks for helping me spend (MORE) money!  :eek: I am on the hunt. any leads appreciated.


----------



## then8j (Jun 17, 2012)

This twinbar, which is made up of leftover parts to my build last year, is going to be built up as a ratrod bike. These bikes just have style. I'll post more pictures later




Elgin twinbar by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## frank-elginfan2 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Here's mine*

This is my pride and joy


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 19, 2012)

*Patent*



scrubbinrims said:


> It is my understanding that the longer portion of the post was designed to be horizontal, but the vast majority of folks have it vertical, which can often extend into the lower space.
> This might be a minor detail, but is there a correct seatpost position?
> Chris




http://www.google.com/patents?id=JY...9D5-S7EINh_1EHYie4YA&ci=41,540,384,656&edge=0

This narrative is from the construction patent about the seat post.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2012)

*My Twinbar 20 & Bernards in the background*

Well here is my old original Twinbar 20 -- in the background is Bernards original


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2012)

*Oh & here is another one that needs a new home*

Here is Bernard of Cyclone Coasters other Elgin Twinbar that he wants to let loose for $750.- plus shipping -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 3, 2012)

Twinbar said:


> The twin 40 would have a chrome plated hockey stick chain guard.  A gothic guard like the Twinbar tank could be added over the counter as a substitution or option after the purchase of the bike.  These typically where chrome plated as well.  This brown Twin 40 is about as original preserved as you will find bought from the original owner in her 90's.




While I'm sure there are many ahead of me in line, please keep me in mind as well if you ever decide to part with this brown beauty.  Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Count me in!*

Can I join the Twin Bar Club too??? Just picked up this beaut yesterday morning. Plan to clean,lube & ride for now until I have the funds for a complete resto. Get ready,cuz I have lots of questions!


----------



## z-bikes (Aug 5, 2012)

*Twin-40*

Here's a picture of my latest after a visit to the media blaster.  




 

I actually have most of the rest of the parts, they're just not pictured. I do need a battery pod for the rear carrier if anyone has one.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 5, 2012)

*just curious..*

how much would and frame cost and how hard to locate one?


----------



## zephyrblau (Aug 5, 2012)

oquinn said:


> how much would and frame cost and how hard to locate one?




if you want a complete bike do yourself a favor & buy a complete bike. typically the parts will cost more in the long run. 
there is a Twin 20 recently offered @ $750 & a 4 Star twin 40 recently sold @ $1,600. the 50s & 60s command pretty long 
green. 
they ARE great bikes!


----------



## oskisan (Aug 5, 2012)

I love this bike...



z-bikes said:


> A couple of pics of my Twin-60


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 23, 2013)

thought I would bring this thread back from the dead.
here is my new twin-60 






Nick.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 23, 2013)

ahhh..... art on wheels....


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## frank-elginfan2 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Me and my twin bar*

After almost four years final result


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 23, 2013)

frank-elginfan2 said:


> After almost four years final result




Nice colors!!!!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's my BRAND NEW (to me) Twin Bar. Anyone know a good method to repair the head shroud? It's a little boogered. JB Weld (heaven forbid)?


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the same problem with my shroud and need to fix it. Very hard to weld as it is pot metal. I am thinking JB Weld as well....

Remember that it will be hidden under the part that holds the two headlights so you won't see it anyway.

Wayne


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Aug 6, 2013)

*Twin 60 Lenses*

Mike Burden made some really nice ones for me back in early 2012.  Try giving him a call.  419-303-6578.



JOEL said:


> Someone posted a twinbar frame thread a while ago showing differences between Mercury and Columbia versions. I couldn't find it.
> 
> Does anyone know who reproduces the Twin 60 Headlight Lenses?


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2013)

Chrome is all done.


----------



## zephyrblau (Aug 6, 2013)

love these bikes! who does your plating ?



Sean said:


> View attachment 107883
> 
> Chrome is all done.


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 21, 2013)

Project out of the box and ready for winter project


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2013)

here is mine.  orig 1938-9 with optional 2 spd and a set orig tires also a close up of the seat.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 28, 2014)

bumping this bad boy up to 2014.


----------



## tesch (Feb 28, 2014)

*4-Star*

One of my favorite bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2014)

twjensen said:


> I guess now I can list here now too.
> Nothing fancy, bought it from a estate liquidator, looks to be restored, nice and clean..




This bike came to Ga shortly after this post. Its a pretty sweet rider! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 29, 2014)

Bumping this bad boy up.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 30, 2014)

The before and after of my Elgin Twin Bar.


----------



## Sean (Jun 30, 2014)

Love the color combo. I have a VW bus with a VERY similar blue. 




tesch said:


> One of my favorite bikes.
> View attachment 139972


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is mine in the park.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

55tbird said:


> Here's some completed pictures of my latest project. This started its life as the bike pictured by MBlue6 in thread #11. Special thanks to cabe members "MBlue6" , "Rustyspokes" and "ace" for all their help in rounding up these parts. Just need to find some original headlights. Enjoy the pictures.  Mike




Super job on the bike, I like the Hamm's too


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

How are these to ride ? I mean can a 200lb person ride this since it doesn't have a typical post support ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm 6'4" 265# last time I checked:eek: and no issues so far.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm 6'4" 265# last time I checked:eek: and no issues so far.




Thanks for the quick reply, I really like the style of these bikes. Maybe some day I'll stumble across one


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been told that a sure sign of the frame sagging/distorting is misalignment of the head shroud. Mine seems ok so far, but I do keep an eye on it. I don't ride it constantly either just in case.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> I've been told that a sure sign of the frame sagging/distorting is misalignment of the head shroud. Mine seems ok so far, but I do keep an eye on it. I don't ride it constantly either just in case.





nice, are the non tube frame parts cast or forged ? also the seat mount looks stamped ? thanks for your input


----------



## kingfish254 (Jun 30, 2014)

*My Elgin Twin Bar*

I got this Elgin Twin Bar from Cycletrucker over on RRB.  It has the seat post and clamps as well as a plastic repop of the BB shroud.  I'll end up doing a rat custom build with it someday.  Last year, I bought another cool frame from Cycletrucker . A Hawthorne Twin Bar (5 bar) that I am using for my current RRB Build Off frame (starsNbars).


----------



## motorcitygearjammer (Jul 7, 2014)

*add me to the Elgin twin bar count*

here's a pic. of my Elgin

 twin bar


----------



## oldy57 (Oct 12, 2014)

*1941 Twin Bar*

1941 Sears Elgin Twin Bar 4 Star Deluxe. Restored with lots of NOS parts and extras. I bought this bike Friday. It was restored 25 years ago. It has some interesting accessories.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Oct 12, 2014)

wow.  just, wow.  your bike looks fantastic.  I need to get to work....


----------



## RJWess (Oct 12, 2014)

oldy57 said:


> 1941 Sears Elgin Twin Bar 4 Star Deluxe. Restored with lots of NOS parts and extras. I bought this bike Friday. It was restored 25 years ago. It has some interesting accessories.
> View attachment 173251View attachment 173252View attachment 173253




That tomahawk stem looks great on that bike. That stem only looks good on a few bikes and this is definitely one.


----------



## 41rollfast (Oct 12, 2014)

Thread got updated, thought why not post my project too. 
Not much to see but it's a solid bike.


----------



## JKT (Oct 14, 2014)

may as well add the one I bought this year too !!! I have the correct fenders and front wheel now...


----------



## DWOZ17 (Nov 6, 2014)

*first time pic post*

this is my first time pic post, hope it works, Ive had this twinn bar for a wile and thought Id add mine to it


[/URL]


----------



## abqpropguy (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is mine....I got this Elgin a few weeks ago. I am not sure what year this bike is......

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 21, 2014)

Jess, sent you a PM...


----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 21, 2014)

Jess Coffer said:


> Here is mine....I got this Elgin a few weeks ago. I am not sure what year this bike is......
> 
> Anyone have an idea?




Elgin twin 20 with a deluxe guard that has been unfortunately trimmed.


----------



## randallace (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a late 30's twin 20 that I might not build - it has frame , head shroud, forks, stem and crank - but that's all


----------



## abqpropguy (Dec 21, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> Elgin twin 20 with a deluxe guard that has been unfortunately trimmed.




Yeah.....its to bad for sure.....but having a trimmed deluxe guard is better that not having a guard at all! 

I love your avatar rockabillyjay!!! Star Wars and Johnny Cash.....you can't go wrong!!! I started the local 501st here in Albuquerque!!


----------



## randallace (Dec 21, 2014)

I am a founding member of the Ohio Garrison of the 501st


----------



## abqpropguy (Dec 21, 2014)

randallace said:


> I am a founding member of the Ohio Garrison of the 501st




I ended up quitting when we did FanBoys here.....got in the film biz and didn't have time for the DRG anymore.


----------



## randallace (Dec 21, 2014)

Jess Coffer said:


> I ended up quitting when we did FanBoys here.....got in the film biz and didn't have time for the DRG anymore.




I retired 2 years ago


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 3, 2015)

kingfish254 said:


> I got this Elgin Twin Bar from Cycletrucker over on RRB.  It has the seat post and clamps as well as a plastic repop of the BB shroud.  I'll end up doing a rat custom build with it someday.  Last year, I bought another cool frame from Cycletrucker . A Hawthorne Twin Bar (5 bar) that I am using for my current RRB Build Off frame (starsNbars).





This is not your typical Elgin Twin, but I just completed another fun Rat Rod Bikes Build Off. Here is my entry. "VerBoten" a 1938-9 Elgin Twin Evanaction Build. I used the above frame to build this.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Aug 3, 2015)

kingfish254 said:


> This is not your typical Elgin Twin, but I just completed another fun Rat Rod Bikes Build Off. Here is my entry. "VerBoten" a 1938-9 Elgin Twin Evanaction Build. I used the above frame to build this.



You killed it on this build Brian!!! I think I was the first person to vote today and yours was my first vote. Also i got a little gift coming your way. I turned over my "gift" for helping with the voting list so I'm sure ratrod will be messaging you if he hasn't already.


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 3, 2015)

Rebel_56 said:


> You killed it on this build Brian!!! I think I was the first person to vote today and yours was my first vote. Also i got a little gift coming your way. I turned over my "gift" for helping with the voting list so I'm sure ratrod will be messaging you if he hasn't already.




WOW, Thanks very much Kenny.  This one was fun to build and the Bob U Red Troxel saddle you traded me really hit home with the build!  
Soon, I'll have another Elgin Twin headed my way. I'll post it up here when it arrives.


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 4, 2015)

This is the only Twinbar 70 that I know of. Has all original paint.View attachment 229331


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Twin 70? I didn't know there was such a model. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Twin 70? I didn't know there was such a model. V/r Shawn




Neither did I - that's a great looking bike.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 4, 2015)

*Question ???*

Question, How is it determined that this bike is a Twin 70?. Typically as the numbers went up ( 40, 50, 60) the bikes had more features,
 yet, this bike has the simple features of a Twin 20 with the added lower tank bar, no lighted shroud etc. 
Is there a twin expert on here that can answer this question for me?
 Thanks,         Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 4, 2015)

*Add my Twin 40 to the count*

Here is my Twin 40 you can add to the count...... Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Wayne Adam said:


> ...this bike is a Twin 70?.
> Thanks,         Wayne




Personally, I don't think such an animal exists. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 4, 2015)

"Personally, I don't think such an animal exists. V/r Shawn "

   I also agree, I don't think that the Twin numbers went up to 70.
But, if in fact they did, a 70 Model would most likely be decked out to the nines.
    I have done a lot of Twin Bar research over the past year while restoring my 40, and I never ran across any
information about a 70. Again, I'm no expert on the Twins, just using basic logic...............Wayne


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 4, 2015)

I will find the add from the 1939 Sears catalog I have with this bike in it. Kirk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 4, 2015)

1939 Elgin Twin Bar. Sears 53rd Anniversary Special, 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Aug 4, 2015)

kirk thomas said:


> This is the only Twinbar 70 that I know of. Has all original paint.View attachment 229331




looks like it could be a model 30 with the highly polished bright mudguards as described in the adds.......possibly a 53rd anniversary ??  with a added tank ??


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 5, 2015)

I got this add from a friend it is the only evidence of the bike I have seen. Thanks, KirkView attachment 229561


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 5, 2015)

Huh - learn something new every day!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 5, 2015)

*Cool*

Well, there is the proof. we now know there is a 70.
Good luck with you new bike!..........Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep, learn something new everyday in this hobby. Looks to be something of a transitional model maybe. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2015)

Would that be an early Twin due to the long spring saddle?


----------



## rickyd (Aug 24, 2018)

Believe it to be a 30 Westfield built account head joints wish the pics in previous posts hadn’t  disappeared “The Cabe” what a resource! ps According to previous owner it was found in a California orange grove 30 years ago not everything goes west


----------



## Scribble (Aug 24, 2018)

My 1938-39 bare metal Twin


----------



## Mark Dulabaum (Oct 26, 2019)

View attachment 1085744

View attachment 1085745

View attachment 1085746

View attachment 1085747

View attachment 1085744

View attachment 1085745

View attachment 1085746

View attachment 1085747

View attachment 1085746

View attachment 1085745


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Here’s one I used to own 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 14, 2020)

I've had this Elgin Twin frame for a few years.







It was built out by a different builder "bighit" for RatRodBikes Build Off 7 eight years ago.










I did my own thing with it this year for RatRodBikes Build Off 15 and won Class 1 of the Build Off with it.   Here is my "SteamRoller" build.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 14, 2020)

@kingfish254 ... your SteamRoller is absolutely an Amazing work of Art and Style !! ... Just Exceptional creativity and Great Looks !! 

Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 14, 2020)

Here is a Twin Bar 40 that I just completed building this Summer for @Kevin Crowe and his Bike Barn Museum in Jasper, GA
I need to to say a special Thank You! to @DonChristie and @Roger honeycutt for helping to supply me with needed parts to make this bike complete ... 
Next up ... I'm building one for myself with a Rat Fink influenced theme ... more on that later here on this Thread  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 15, 2020)

Beautiful work!!!!


----------

